# Please help identify plant



## Stephenandfish (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I recently bought some new plants that were not labelled and I have not been able to identify them using photos online. Strangely enough, my keyhole cichlids seem to have become more aggressive after I put these new plants in. In the photo, the plant of concern






is the tall green one on the right. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you able to provide a full plant shot for better reference?

Respectfully,

Stuart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephenandfish (Nov 9, 2018)

*Unidentified plant*

I took one of them out of the tank to photograph.







It has a main stem that is thicker and more rigid than, for example, the Amazon swords I've seen.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is not an aquatic plant. It is a Dracaena species.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Dracena . House plant . It won’t last 
Take it back and tell them Thry sold you a non aquatic plant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Candi_aple (Oct 22, 2018)

Yep, the 'ol house dracaena trick. Seen that one before. PetSmart is famous for it.


----------



## Stephenandfish (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks guys! I have removed them from my aquarium.


----------



## Stephenandfish (Nov 9, 2018)

I didn't buy them at PetSmart. I bought them at King Ed's Pet Centre. This causes me to wonder about another plant I bought there. Can you guys help me to identify it?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is just another variety of Dracaena.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

